# Ground driving/buying a harness questions



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I mentioned on a previous thread that I have been working with my mare in preparation for driving. 

We have been doing a lot of ground driving. She will circle both directions, change directions easily at walk and trot, whoa, back up, and we have been working on weaving through the trees with wide curves (at first at the walk, now at the trot). 
Her turns are all very wide- she doesn't turn as sharply as she can under saddle, but I'm not sure that's something desirable?
Is there anything else I should be asking her for? 

She will drag pvc poles easily. I'm starting to think it may be time to buy a harness- all we are using now is a surcingle. 

Any suggestions on finding a good used harness? Any particular name brands that are known for being good quality? Any name brands I should stay away from? I definitely want leather. 

I've been looking in the local classifieds, and haven't seen anything other than neoprene or mini/hackney sized.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

What size harness are you looking for?
How much do you want to spend?

I like Smucker's brand I know the quality and it is a great harness, can be pricey even used. I did get one used, horse size for, $400 last fall, right place , right time.

You can try *carriage driving classifieds* on facebook. you need to ask to join.
There are harnesses for sale on there, and you can post that you are looking for one too.

I will keep my eyes open for one.


----------



## Gaited07 (Jul 25, 2008)

I would stay away from "made in India" which is mostly sold on Ebay.

I prefer Walsh or smuckers

Be careful of dry rot.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks! I will check the classifieds on Facebook. I'm looking for a horse sized harness. 

I like to stay far away from anything made in India- I bought a bridle once and it must have been made for a giraffe. 

Would biothane be better for rainy/humid conditions? I know I always hate getting leather wet, plus with the humidity during the summer I have to store all my leather tack in the house. The humidity alone will mold anything left in the barn.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Like Gated said, stay away from the made in india, if at all possible.
I always look for used on e-bay. That way you weed out the brand new hundred dollar harnesses, which are usually the India ones.

I have never had a synthetic harness. I know when they first came out they didn't fit well at all, they are much better now.

I keep mine in the barn hanging up in the open just covered with a bed sheet, and it helps with the mold. I also keep one in a duffle bag in my house and carry back and forth to the barn.


----------



## Gaited07 (Jul 25, 2008)

4horses said:


> Thanks! I will check the classifieds on Facebook. I'm looking for a horse sized harness.
> 
> I like to stay far away from anything made in India- I bought a bridle once and it must have been made for a giraffe.
> 
> Would biothane be better for rainy/humid conditions? I know I always hate getting leather wet, plus with the humidity during the summer I have to store all my leather tack in the house. The humidity alone will mold anything left in the barn.


I personally like good ole fashioned leather but did just purchase a biothane/leather Walsh harness which is very nice quality and easy to keep.

Check out ebay for used name brand harnesses or if new check out nationalbridleshop.com Do NOT buy the "economy" harness, its JUNK but they have a nice selection of walsh


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Where are you located?
If you have an Amish community near you you can check out what they have.
Leather has gotten so expensive and the synthetic has gotten much better.
If you can find a good harness maker, an Amish harness is a good first harness.

They can skip the overcheck and give you a full noseband.


----------

